# Camera



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How many guys here use a sewer camera? 
I had a problem with a drain at a house. Previous plumber used to snake the drain about every six months due to roots. We snaked about a month ago, same problem. Had to go back this morning, drain was backed up. Not same problem. Felt like I hit something a lot further out but was not definitive. Line did clear, but I didn't feel good about it. Later that day, customer called and a floor drain had backed up. I ran all fixtures but could not duplicate. Something weird is going on. Normally clearing drains is my thing, but this one has me baffled.:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Geneye 3


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

seesnake compact


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Could be the citys main or the lateral. I had a customer like that once...half the time it was her line and the other half it was the citys line.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Customer is going to have city come out and check their lines. They will probably pull manhole cover and say "its not us".


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got a Seesnake mini last week. I won't have a sewer cleaning for a couple of years, now

I do have a customer who want's me to camera their chimney next week, though:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Seesnake compact here too, with the big Navitrack. :thumbup:







paul


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

On the job site I am working on they have washer boxes that stright drains into the ground. the drain lines are cast. Some maintnece workers say there is a ptrap three feet under the ground and some say they go to a drainage ditch.
Since we are renovating these homes I requested a camera to find out the answer. That was six weeks ago. Still no action on this issue. 
Although I can't figure why any plumber would bury a p-trap for a washer box. 

So I told the contractor if I put a p trap on the washer box and there is one under the ground then we would be double traping and could cause lots of drainage problems. yet if there isn't any and I don't trap it and it ties into the main we could have a worse problem from sewer gases.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

bchplumbing said:


> On the job site I am working on they have washer boxes that stright drains into the ground. the drain lines are cast. Some maintnece workers say there is a ptrap three feet under the ground and some say they go to a drainage ditch.
> Since we are renovating these homes I requested a camera to find out the answer. That was six weeks ago. Still no action on this issue.
> Although I can't figure why any plumber would bury a p-trap for a washer box.
> 
> So I told the contractor if I put a p trap on the washer box and there is one under the ground then we would be double traping and could cause lots of drainage problems. yet if there isn't any and I don't trap it and it ties into the main we could have a worse problem from sewer gases.


P traps below slabs on washer drain were allowed in some places for a long time


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

bchplumbing said:


> On the job site I am working on they have washer boxes that stright drains into the ground. the drain lines are cast. Some maintnece workers say there is a ptrap three feet under the ground and some say they go to a drainage ditch.
> Since we are renovating these homes I requested a camera to find out the answer. That was six weeks ago. Still no action on this issue.
> Although I can't figure why any plumber would bury a p-trap for a washer box.
> 
> So I told the contractor if I put a p trap on the washer box and there is one under the ground then we would be double traping and could cause lots of drainage problems. yet if there isn't any and I don't trap it and it ties into the main we could have a worse problem from sewer gases.


Here in southeast missouri where I am at it is very common the have the washer drains traps under the floor. When I get one of them I usually recommend busting the floor up and moving it above the floor. One way to find out without a camera is drop a penny or a very small rock down the line and listen to see if it hits water.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> How many guys here use a sewer camera?
> I had a problem with a drain at a house. Previous plumber used to snake the drain about every six months due to roots. We snaked about a month ago, same problem. Had to go back this morning, drain was backed up. Not same problem. Felt like I hit something a lot further out but was not definitive. Line did clear, but I didn't feel good about it. Later that day, customer called and a floor drain had backed up. I ran all fixtures but could not duplicate. Something weird is going on. Normally clearing drains is my thing, but this one has me baffled.:confused1::confused1::confused1:


I have the insight. Not the best but it does the job. Whenever I do a sewer call I always offer to run the camera in the line to double check it. I offer to do it for half the price of a regular camera call because I am already on site. Most ho's will go for it. I also offer a preventive maintenance program which I have typed up and let them read while i am cleaning out the sewer. I can pm you the preventive maintenace program I have to give you an idea. As far as the line still backing up it could just be a partial stoppage that is letting water by. what i would suggest is try running a full tub from the washing machine down and see if it still backs up. The washing machine is usually the best cause the water is pump out at a very high rate compared to a toilet or sink drain. Bathtubs let out water also but not at a fast rate like the washing machine. Most of my sewer calls come from people doing laundry and having a back up or gurgling in the floor drains. Problems could be in the city main also which is where a camera comes in real handy.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

I wont hardly rod any sewer anymore without a camera view afterwards. People dont like surprises and how can you blame them. If guys would not cut throat their prices so much, all roddings should be followed by a camera view. thanks


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

rainman said:


> I wont hardly rod any sewer anymore without a camera view afterwards. People dont like surprises and how can you blame them. If guys would not cut throat their prices so much, all roddings should be followed by a camera view. thanks


If I understand you correctly you are saying that when I rod a sewer I should throw in a camera call at no charge. If that is what you are saying then I would have to disagree with you.:no: I paid 10,000 dollars for my camera rig I will be damned if I am going to put all that wear and tear on it for free. Not to mention if it breaks down it cost a fortune to fix. Large plumbing companies might be able to do this but a small one man shop like most of us are on here cannot afford to do that. If people want peace of mind then they are going to pay for it. :yes:I do occassionally do a promo to camera lines at a huge discount but never for free. As I mentioned when I am on sight and I rod a sewer I offer to camera the line at half price and waive the travel time and wear and tear on truck, which imo is a good deal. When I call someone to come work at my house I don't expect them to use their knowledge and technology for free and I don't think anyone should expect the same from us.


----------

